# I go to my first New Year's Eve party



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

I don't have time to read this whole post  but from scanning it sounds like you had a good time, so... YAY!


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

I haven't been to a night club in ages, this sure brings back the memories! :lol :lol I'm the same way, I have to be halfway drunk to have the courage to do anything interesting.


----------

